# Extensive G-1 book published



## Marcel (Aug 27, 2011)

The Fokker G-1 foundation finally released their book about this formidable fighter. I was at the presentation today and bought my copy signed by the authors.

It's part 1 of a series of 2, the second will be published next year. This part describes the development, technical details and sale of the Fokker G-1. It's the result of many years of research (they started around 1994 or so) and contains much new info, shattering many myths around this mysterious aircraft. It's also extensively illustrated with many drawings and photo's that were never published before. It's about 250 pages, the text is in Dutch but the subscript with the pictures are both in Dutch and English. There is a chance that the book will be translated to English if there is enough interest outside of the Netherlands. So if you're interested in the less well known parts of WW2 (Spitfires and Messerschmitts ar sooo boooring ) do let them know and spam them for an English version on their website (Welkom!). It really is a must have. 

Remember these guys are all volunteers and won't make profit of this. Their final goal is to re-engineer a real flying replica of the G-1, which really would be something.


----------



## Verbeek (Sep 15, 2011)

Jammer dat ik niet wist dat u daar naar toe was gegaan.
Had ik u geld gegeven voor een boek en had u hem gesigneerd aan mij kunnen geven.
Misschien bij deel twee?


Bad, i didn't know you was going there.
Otherwise, i have give you money for the book and i has have a sign book also.
Maybe by part two?


BTW it is a great book!


----------



## Marcel (Sep 19, 2011)

Next time maybe we can go together if you like? We can always use another enthusiast


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 19, 2011)

That's good news about an authorative book regarding the G-1, something that's rarely ever discussed. I would like to have a copy, so hopefully there will be an edition in English soon!



Marcel said:


> ...Remember these guys are all volunteers and won't make profit of this. Their final goal is to re-engineer a real flying replica of the G-1, which really would be something.


So none survived the war intact?


----------



## stona (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice to see another aircraft appreciated but 'formidable fighter'? Formidable armament doesn't compensate for less than formidable performance in other areas. Still a good aeroplane.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Marcel (Sep 20, 2011)

GrauGeist said:


> That's good news about an authorative book regarding the G-1, something that's rarely ever discussed. I would like to have a copy, so hopefully there will be an edition in English soon!
> 
> 
> So none survived the war intact?


 
Nope, there's only an aileron of a mercury and one tailboom of a wasp version left. That's all.



stona said:


> Nice to see another aircraft appreciated but 'formidable fighter'? Formidable armament doesn't compensate for less than formidable performance in other areas. Still a good aeroplane.
> Cheers
> Steve


I must admit I'm a little biased 
But the only drawback as I see it was it's low top speed (480 km/h) which was caused by the low powered engines. Fokker calculated that by using DB601's (like the Bf110) would give it a speed comparable to the bf110. The ones that were able to get from the ground performed well against the Luftwaffe.
I think the G-1 with stronger engines was the aircraft the Bf110 should have been. It was much more manoeuvrable than the Bf110 and could turn with the D.XXI which was a nimble a/c itself. The Germans saw this as well and were the biggest customer of the G-1.


----------

